# Gildar Rift



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody read this one?

A Space marine battles book focusing (seemingly) on Chaos marines?

I'm not sure I want to punish myself with another terrible black library book & am hoping for some input, is the book any good? What does it compare to?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In my opinion it is terrible. While chaos marines are not the subject of the book, they do feature heavily, with Huron Blackheart the main bad guy.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I enjoyed it, it also includes the Silver Skulls a very venerable chapter which has a unique structure.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I enjoyed it, too. The Silver Skulls are the main focus of this book but we also see some Red Corsair POVs.
it's not as good as Battle of the Fang or Helsreach but better than the other SMB books so far imo.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought it was quite good actually. I would recommend getting it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MOVED TO BL FICTION. -CP

Terrible??? i really don't think so. It's quite an engaging read about a chapter , the Silver Skulls, that up until now has had no real backstory. Sarah Cawkwell, who frequents this forum, is actually quite talented and deserves credit for doing a bang-up debut job. 

CP


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm halfway through it at this point (stupid work, slowing me down). I've found it more enjoyable than not, thus far. It's got an interesting plot, interesting characters, but some frustrating contradictions (in terms of what the characters feel/say and subsequently do, without an explanation) and some confusing, perhaps not-quite-sensical sequences in the void/naval battles.



Like when the "Wolf of Fenris" charges against the "Dread Argent", obviously gets the worse of the encounter, but then is allowed to just keep sailing past and gain orbit over Gildar Secundus and establish a comms blackout that hampers the Skulls' plans and situation awareness. Why, again? Granted other Corsairs escort ships started popping in, but it's qualified that (A) they weren't a threat and (B) wouldn't get there until later. Even after Huron's battle barge showed up (and the Skulls realized that NOW they were on the losing end), it's shown that they had plenty of time to rid themselves of that thorn at their back.


Mind you, though, none of my complaints really caused me that much pause. I shrugged my shoulders and moved on, and, again, it's been an enjoyable read thus far. 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Almost 1/2 through it now (am a slow reader, I know). I'm enjoying it so far, don't know why someone wouldn't. Skulls are an interesting Chapter in how far they've diverged from the standard fare Space Marines (in terms of how they do things).


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I liked it for the most part and would recommend reading it. The fleshing out of the Silver Skulls was done nicely and I feel Sarah Cawkwell is a writer with a lot of potential. I did have one minor gripe though....



I did not like how the author handled Porteus losing his progenoid glands. Most BL writers still do not allow for the fact that mature progenoids are commonly removed while the host lives and also that it doesn't impact them negatively at all. Off the top of my head Gav Thorpe is the only one to discuss healthy marines having the progenoid glands removed. There are even hints that something dire may happen to the Sergeant now that his "Quintessence Sacred" was removed. It could be explained away that this is how the particular Chapter views it or that Porteus' sense of being "un-manned" comes from theft and not from simple loss. I know this is a minor point and for that reason I still rate the book as a good read but I was slightly annoyed.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

gridge said:


> I did have one minor gripe though....
> 
> 
> 
> I did not like how the author handled Porteus losing his progenoid glands. Most BL writers still do not allow for the fact that mature progenoids are commonly removed while the host lives and also that it doesn't impact them negatively at all. Off the top of my head Gav Thorpe is the only one to discuss healthy marines having the progenoid glands removed. There are even hints that something dire may happen to the Sergeant now that his "Quintessence Sacred" was removed. It could be explained away that this is how the particular Chapter views it or that Porteus' sense of being "un-manned" comes from theft and not from simple loss. I know this is a minor point and for that reason I still rate the book as a good read but I was slightly annoyed.


Hi Gridge.

Just thought I'd drop in and clarify this one for you.


The Silver Skulls are almost fanatically superstitious. They don't KNOW that anything will happen, as the Apothecary suggests. They just have certain beliefs and feelings on the matter. To Porteus's eyes, something has happened to him that has never happened to either he or anybody he knows. He has no idea how his brothers will react, so he withdraws. Brand does his best to boot him out of that melancholy. But Porteus's story is hopefully not over yet.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation. I felt that it was possibly intended to represent how the Chapter felt on the matter itself, though it was also equally likely that fluff was over-looked or altered. Being the former improves the story for me.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

gridge said:


> Thank you for the explanation. I felt that it was possibly intended to represent how the Chapter felt on the matter itself, though it was also equally likely that fluff was over-looked or altered. Being the former improves the story for me.


No problem, dude.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

I absolutly loved this on, obviously. I am really looking forward to Sarah's next 40k endevor.


----------

